# E46 factory alarm install



## b-real (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey all, I've been researching the E46 alarm (65-73-9-416-520) on this forum and am trying to get the best deal possible in purchasing it and getting it installed. I think I will end up purchasing the alarm kit online from circlebmw.com for $225. As a matter of reference, what is a good price for getting the dealership to install the alarm and to activate it if I provide them with the kit? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Just install it yourself, takes about 30 minutes to an hour... you can drive your car to Garlyn Shelton in Temple to have it activated for free...

--Andrew


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Anywhere from free to $45.


----------



## b-real (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't think anybody will install the thing for free...Also, installing stuff in my car isn't exactly something that I am inclined to do (clumsiness)


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Doh. I was referring to the activation. The DIY install is easy. A little time consuming though.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

One DIY instruction set for the alarm can be found here. It's really not that hard. There was a demo at Bimmerfest and it looks like it's pretty easy to do. I've already got my alarm and now I'm just waiting for the car. It's going to be one of my first mods.

Then there are the strut brace, the M3 wheel....


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Circle is the place to get it! My husband used the directions Spectre linked, I think, and had no trouble whatsoever. We had it activated along with other service items so it didn't cost us anything. If you have any service to be done in the near future, I would wait if you can to have it activated then.


----------



## b-real (Jun 30, 2003)

Yeah I agree about Circle; I just ordered it. Not bad at all, about $240 with shipping. I've called a couple of my hometown dealerships and I think I can get the thing installed for $100. I still don't trust myself to do the job


----------



## dizuel (Feb 20, 2003)

Cutter BMW quoted me $146 for the alarm kit over the Internet. In the meantime, my local SF BMW quoted me nearly $400 installed. If the $146 is real, I think I might do it myself.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

dizuel said:


> *Cutter BMW quoted me $146 for the alarm kit over the Internet.*


$146 sounds like the kit for a convertible... If you don't have a convertible, make sure you're being quoted the right price!


----------



## b-real (Jun 30, 2003)

Dizuel, I just called Cutter and was quoted $300 for the alarm. I agree with xmas that you may have been given the convertible pricing.


----------



## Datan (Aug 21, 2002)

Check Pacific BMW, I don't have the price in front of me but it was about the best of several I checked.

Installing the alarm kit is not difficult, just read and follow the instructions that come with the kit. In my opinion, it's a difficulty of 2 on a scale of 5. Just be careful not to drop any bolt or screw when attaching the siren or it will disappear forever. 

I also installed the CD changer - easy bolt in on a 2003 sedan as the carpet trim and brackets are now factory installed for the changer. Also installed the universal garage door opener, another easy DIY

Saved myself about $500 - 600 for a morning's work!

Cheers,

Dan


----------

